# Proof of Compact Midface Theory



## AmorFatis (Aug 30, 2019)

Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter





Do you think there's a correlation between him breaking so many sprinting records and having hyper aggro gorilla aesthetics?

You'll never see a successful sprinter without ideal forward growth and a compact midface, ever. That's why women love da forward grown Slayer look, it gets results on the field.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 30, 2019)

*oh so JusT sPrINt bRo tO gET a ComPAcT mIdfaCe*


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 30, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> *oh so JusT sPrINt bRo tO gET a ComPAcT mIdfaCe*


And swim to have gigachad frame jfl


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 30, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> And swim to have gigachad frame jfl


and mew to look like @Salludon


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 30, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> And swim to have gigachad frame jfl


Let me cope


----------



## AmorFatis (Aug 30, 2019)

the first white guy to break high school records in decades looks like a gorilla, JFL


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 30, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forward growth -> more airways -> possibility to breath though your nose during training and competition -> improved performances because nose breathing is more healthy

read this thread if you don't believe it
https://looksmax.org/threads/all-effects-of-mouth-breathing.26310/


----------



## MammothActuary (Aug 30, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but his face looks like shit


----------



## AmorFatis (Aug 30, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Yeah but his face looks like shit


Cope


----------



## MammothActuary (Aug 30, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Cope


Subhuman nose and mouth


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 30, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. Also sprinting is good for t


Nosecel9000 said:


> *oh so JusT sPrINt bRo tO gET a ComPAcT mIdfaCe*


Thats not what hes saying. He says you need a compact midface to be a good sprinter, not that youll get one if you sprint


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 30, 2019)

bullshit


----------



## Andromeda88 (Aug 30, 2019)

That's because can breath better than the average human which makes him able to run faster and for longer periods of time. If you watched Mike Mews lectures you learn that the more facially developed the more athletic you are which further explains why so many chads are in sports.


----------



## Stingray (Sep 10, 2019)

Narrow palate. Long midface. The most successful Olympian of all time.




Enough broscience.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 10, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mixed lookin ass


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 10, 2019)

he looks like that guy from the me and the boys meme


----------



## Bigballs (Nov 13, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usain Bolt not compact > mogs


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

wow


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 13, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Narrow palate. Long midface. The most successful Olympian of all time.
> View attachment 109792
> 
> Enough broscience.


You don’t breath through your nose when you swim therefore he’s the giga mouth breather


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

insane theory


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> Matthew Bowling, record setting hs sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking hell mate he looks like a chimp what a fucking beast.


AmorFatis said:


> the first white guy to break high school records in decades looks like a gorilla, JFL


Compact midface and forward grown maxilla indeed does make you superhuman i can confirm


Stingray said:


> Narrow palate. Long midface. The most successful Olympian of all time.
> View attachment 109792
> 
> Enough broscience.


Cope swimming legit promotes mouth breathing they are all subhuman near enough. This dudr also has a weird alien body that gives him a major advantage


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 1, 2020)

bump


----------

